# Calling all Black People or 20 somethings!



## evanedu (May 4, 2017)

Hi, 

I am moving to the UAE in August to teach and am looking for people with some commonalities so that I am not alone! I have tried to fine UAE teaching groups, but none are filled with Americans. Please help!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Seriously? THAT'S the title of your thread? WOW! One of the beauties of Dubai is that it's a melting pot of nationalities and cultures.

You'll need to change that attitude quick smart matey. Why would teaching groups be 'filled' with Americans? Again, melting pot.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Chocoholic said:


> Seriously? THAT'S the title of your thread? WOW! One of the beauties of Dubai is that it's a melting pot of nationalities and cultures.
> 
> You'll need to change that attitude quick smart matey. Why would teaching groups be 'filled' with Americans? Again, melting pot.


You have to worry about what the OP is teaching the kids with such a blinkered attitude.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Well unfortunately massive wakeup call coming their way!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

#dubaighettos


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> #dubaighettos


#Membersonly


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

evanedu said:


> but none are filled with Americans


In Umm Al Quwain ...... the least populated of the Emirates and no black Americans there.

I am shocked.

Next up, bears seen going to the toilet in a wooded area.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> In Umm Al Quwain ...... the least populated of the Emirates and no black Americans there.
> 
> I am shocked.
> 
> Next up, bears seen going to the toilet in a wooded area.


UAQ? Yeah defo in for a shock then.


----------



## evanedu (May 4, 2017)

My attitude is fine. if you read my post, I'm looking for people that share some of my "commonalities". I don't think that me doing that should be a problem or make me seem closed minded. I've already researched and found that the UAE is a melting pot, so this is not news. Thank you for your response though.


----------



## evanedu (May 4, 2017)

Thanks for your response


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

I still want to know why you want to "fine UAE teaching groups" - what have they done to you?


----------



## evanedu (May 4, 2017)

The Rascal said:


> I still want to know why you want to "fine UAE teaching groups" - what have they done to you?


typo: find


----------



## HoosierBoss (Apr 17, 2017)

Hello Evanedu,

I hope the intent of your post is not intended to add to the already enormous chasm that exists between races, religions and nationalities. I am going to assume it isn't. 

There is a counselor in Dubai that has some enormously informative and entertaining videos on YouTube, many of which are focused on teaching in Dubai. Not all of his videos relate directly to me (he is cool, young and black where I am cool, old and white), but many have given me a sense of teaching and working in Dubai. I think some of this was the intent of your message. If you do watch his videos and find they have value for you, please give him a shout and tell him I (Jay for New Zealand) sent you.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Cute, but UAQ isn't Dubai.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> Cute, but UAQ isn't Dubai.


I don't recall the OP mentioning moving to UAQ - it was another member who first mentioned that!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Stevesolar said:


> I don't recall the OP mentioning moving to UAQ - it was another member who first mentioned that!


If you look through their posts, they've been offered a teaching job at a private school in UAQ and ask for advice in another thread.

So as I said, UAQ is NOT Dubai and is completely different. Watch out for the tumbleweeds as they drift by.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Chocoholic said:


> If you look through their posts, they've been offered a teaching job at a private school in UAQ and ask for advice in another thread.
> 
> So as I said, UAQ is NOT Dubai and is completely different. Watch out for the tumbleweeds as they drift by.


At least barracuda is near - and the only traffic jams are caused by feral camels and goats....

(And yes I know they aren't really feral and are owned but you get the point).


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

HoosierBoss said:


> Hello Evanedu,
> 
> I hope the intent of your post is not intended to add to the already enormous chasm that exists between races, religions and nationalities. I am going to assume it isn't.
> 
> ...


How are you a Hoosier from NZ?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

If it's the place I've heard of in UAQ, I think there's not much chance OP will be around long enough to make friends anyway....


----------



## evanedu (May 4, 2017)

BedouGirl said:


> If it's the place I've heard of in UAQ, I think there's not much chance OP will be around long enough to make friends anyway....


What is OP?


----------



## evanedu (May 4, 2017)

HoosierBoss said:


> Hello Evanedu,
> 
> I hope the intent of your post is not intended to add to the already enormous chasm that exists between races, religions and nationalities. I am going to assume it isn't.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for this! I didn't think my title would offend other people.


----------



## Mambo21 (Mar 19, 2016)

evanedu said:


> What is OP?




Opening poster


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

evanedu said:


> Thanks so much for this! I didn't think my title would offend other people.


I don't think anyone was actually offended - we were just expecting you to be shocked when you get used to the UAE as your post title suggests your expectations expressed, might be little for from the reality of here..


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

evanedu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am moving to the UAE in August to teach and am looking for people with some commonalities so that I am not alone! I have tried to fine UAE teaching groups, but none are filled with Americans. Please help!


If you want the same type/group of friends you have in the US why are you leaving? If I just wanted to hang with old white guy Americans that is where I would be, back home.


----------



## evanedu (May 4, 2017)

twowheelsgood said:


> I don't think anyone was actually offended - we were just expecting you to be shocked when you get used to the UAE as your post title suggests your expectations expressed, might be little for from the reality of here..



That made no sense. You were clearly offended, thats why you felt the need to respond with rude foolishness when my post did not call for it. Your comment could have been left at "there are little to no African Americans".


----------



## evanedu (May 4, 2017)

XDoodle****** said:


> If you want the same type/group of friends you have in the US why are you leaving? If I just wanted to hang with old white guy Americans that is where I would be, back home.


Never did I say that I wanted the same type of friends, but I will answer your unnecessary question. I am looking for people with COMMONALITIES. Whenever black people try to unite or link up, its a problem for someone. They can answer questions that you could not because of we share COMMONALITIES. I plan on learning a new culture and embracing it fully. Just looking for people that share COMMONALITIES so that I can ask specific questions before my big move.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Ok, everyone is kinda really skirting around the issues without actually saying it, so I'm going to. Finding people with commonalities is fine, unfortunately it's going to be less likely in UAQ, than it is in Dubai or Abu Dhabi. UAQ is a very small emirate and not as progressive as others and it's far more 'local'.

In the UAE there's still the issue that some skin types/nationalities trump others. Until you open your mouth, guess what people make judgement calls on? (unfairly, but there it is). Unfortunately (you haven't specified if you're a man or a woman), but there are many ladies of 'African' origin who are involved in 'late night activities', so if you're female, be prepared for that assumption on occasion - yup it happens, also be prepared for some clubs/bars to also make that assumption. Or they assume that certain people are the maids/nannies/drivers - this happens a LOT to Indians and Filipinos.

Children here emulate very much what they see on tv, so do not be surprised if they rock up and use the 'N' word - it's not meant badly, they just don't know any better.

I have a few black British/American/African friends here and for the most part they don't have any issues, but then they all live in Dubai.

That's why we say just be prepared for a bit of a wakeup call, so there it is.

Just be prepared to be transported 'back in time' in some ways. Good luck.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

evanedu said:


> That made no sense. You were clearly offended, thats why you felt the need to respond with rude foolishness when my post did not call for it. Your comment could have been left at "there are little to no African Americans".


Please don't tell me what I felt at the time - you weren't here. You have no idea what offends me.

The response was entirely appropriate given your question was framed in a context that suggests you only wanted to meet;


Young people
Black people
Your own nationality

Now if you'd asked that in Atlanta it would have gone entirely unnoticed.

But you're in Umm Al Quain so you may as well ask to meet up with elderly Israeli people of Chinese descent.

I thought it laughable really. Just another 'murican looking to live in a foreign country and trying to to avoid everyone except their own demographic.

Who uses the term commonalities ? Only people trying not to say they have certain racial predilections and nobody else is of interest.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

In my opinion, for what it's worth, if you had entitled your post differently, you probably would have received a very different set of responses. Yes, it's attention grabbing but not in a good way. Sadly, you're going to have a huge wake-up call coming here. Much of that's going to be because you're going to be based in UAQ. Wish you luck, I think you're going to need it.


----------



## Jgardner- (Mar 3, 2018)

Hi evan. I wanted to know whether you are still in dubai and how you are finding it


----------

